# systema kadochnikov clips



## leomel pino (May 31, 2005)

heres the link

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?lp=ru_en&trurl=http%3a%2f%2fmagistr.optimalno.ru%2fvideo.php


----------



## tcutbirth (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for that link.  Someone else from the RMA board provided me some other clips, as well.  His Systema is very interesting, and I have to admit that the analytical approach really appeals to my "armchair martial-artist" when I'm plugged-in in front of my computer!  It's hard to do much other than watch or "comprehend" when I'm online!

The VV and MR approach, though, really seems to get to the heart of the matter - teaching your body how to survive, and later to dominate, an unpleasant physical encounter.

Thanks, Leomel.


----------



## leomel pino (Jun 1, 2005)

hey, do you have an acount in vlad's forum? and what is the link of some clips that you have?


----------



## tcutbirth (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, I have an account over there - same name, basically. Private message me, and I can tell you more.


----------



## automaton (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anyone seen the tapes he offers? Any comments?


----------



## mpowell (Jun 17, 2005)

Miroshnichenko is VERY impressive.


----------



## erich (Jun 17, 2005)

Is there a trick to viewing those clips?  They are not working for me in windows media player v 10.

thanks


----------



## mscroggins (Jun 18, 2005)

I think you need the correct codecs. Google for "AVI codec".


----------

